# 2900 Acre QDM Club in North Talbot County looking for a few good members



## leoparddog (Jun 3, 2016)

White Oak Sporting Club in north Talbot County has 4 openings and we are looking for new members. We have 2900 acres with 34 hunters maximum. A permanent camp with cabins and camper spots with hookups and utilities included in the member dues. 

WOSC has been a hunting club in the same location for over 40 years. We aren't going anywhere; our members have made a long term commitment to our favorite pastime and we hope you can join us.

Our regular membership year begins May 15, includes Deer and Turkey season next year. Full year 'round access to the camp and land and fishing lake. No reserved stands or hunting areas, we operate on a Pin-In system.

2900 acres is a lot of land to hunt and we feel we offer a great hunting experience at great price point for the acreage!!!

Member fees are $1675 payable via cash, check. Our club does fill up every year so don't delay.


www.whiteoaksportingclub.com
or find us on Facebook
https://www.facebook.com/WhiteOak-Sporting-Club-183487131682462/



If interested in a tour of the property and camp, send me a PM
Thanks


----------



## bobprimm (Jun 3, 2016)

I am interested in the potential membership. Are there bunks in the cabins? Could you forward rules to bob.primm@hotmail.com?
thanks


----------



## leoparddog (Jun 29, 2016)

Hi Bob,
Sorry for the late reply. I guess I'm not subscribed to this thread for post notifications.  I'll get that fixed.

Yes we still have a few openings.  Cabins are normally rented or bought from departing members.  We do have one bunkhouse that was empty last year with 4 bunks and unless someone occupies it this year, we'll be tearing it down.  There is one cabin for sale that sleep at least 2 guys that was for sale last I heard. There may also be one or more camper for sale.


Deer Harvest Standards
1.	Two Bucks per member.  One may be a Talbot County legal QDM buck with 4 points on one side.  Second buck must have a larger rack than the first, must be 8 points or better with a 14.5” minimum outside spread.  
2.	State Limit on Does

Rules for Members with Guests
1.	Guests are allowed to hunt any day of any season.  
2.	Guest Fees are structured into Standard Days and Premium Days
a.	Premium Days are as follows:
i.	Opening Weekend of Deer Gun Season
ii.	Any day November 1 through November 20
b.	Standard Days are all other days of all seasons(Archery, Blackpowder, Turkey etc)
3.	Premium Day Guest Fees:
a.	$200 per day or $100 per half day (see below)
b.	One day minimum on Premium days whether the guest hunts morning and evening or just morning or just evening. 
c.	After the first day subsequent days can be hunted on a half day basis or full day basis


4.	Standard Day Guest Fees:
a.	$100 per day or $50 per half day

      1. WOSC is based on “first come first served”.
      2. No one at any time is to remove or move a pin from the map board without the full consent from the pinned member.
      3. Each hunter may pin and hunt only one area at a time.  You must hunt where you are pinned
      4. Once that area is pinned by the member, that area is his/her area until the pin is removed.
      5. Members and Guests must be present in Manchester, GA / Talbot County to have a pin on the map board.
      6. Each hunter must pin his/her hunting area on the map board prior to hunting.
      7. The hunter must remove his/her pin from the map board when leaving WOSC at the time of signing out.
      8. Other hunters may NOT hunt, scout or travel within a 300 yard radius of a spot pinned by another member or guest


----------



## Hogwild80 (Jun 29, 2016)

Do you allow Coonhunting outside of deer season


----------



## leoparddog (Jun 30, 2016)

We've never had any coon hunters, but we don't have a rule against it.  I can run it by the club officers and let you know.

Update:  It must be tough being a coon hunter and getting discriminated against.  When I asked, I got lots of very blunt negative feedback on the request. 
So the answer is No.


----------



## Hogwild80 (Jun 30, 2016)

I appreciate it,nobody wants us until they need us,but that's how it goes.


----------



## bobprimm (Jun 30, 2016)

I would like to see the club. Is there a time available next week?
Thanks


----------



## leoparddog (Jun 30, 2016)

I'm sure we can work it out next weekend. If you're available during the week we can probably find someone to meet with you.  I'll PM you my phone number


----------



## leoparddog (Jul 1, 2016)

Hogwild80 said:


> I appreciate it,nobody wants us until they need us,but that's how it goes.



A couple of the members said "ok, killing some coons may help support the turkey population."  Then another member mentioned "dogs" and then there was SHOCK that coon hunting required dogs and the "ok" crowd changed to CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored no crowd.  I guess they were thinking trapping.


----------



## Hogwild80 (Jul 1, 2016)

Yeah it's not popular in the Trophy world,old traditions have died out in the new generation,but if your in a trophy club you have that right I suppose,those were my best memories walking behind a couple of hounds and driving that ringtail as hard as there noses will let them,it's a dying tradition,I'm afraid when my kids are grown Coonhunting will be against the law,if your ever around Pike County Georgia I would like to take you along and let you experience it my name is Allen and my cell #770-231-0222


----------



## southerndraw (Jul 6, 2016)

God knows georgia ain't got no shortage of coons...I'm just thankful they don't eat fawns too.


----------

